# Screen printing candle jars???



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

A question for all the screen printing experts...

My wife is starting a candle business and thought that it might be a neat idea to have the candle jars custom screen printed with the logo, instead of the standard sticker that most candle jars have.

I've seen a few candles jars that look like they have been screen printed, and wanted to know if this was possible.

If so, would the curve of the jars have any effect on a printer being able to screen print the jar?

Any additional ideas and comments are welcome.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I imagine a pad printer could probably do that, as pad printers do mugs. You may also be able to utilize vinyl+armour etch, or vinyl+paint to do some simple fancy designs, although bulk production would take awhile.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm not trying to find the equipment to do, or do it myself. I just want to know if it could be done.

She's got the jars that she wants to use all picked out, we just want to know if it's possible to have the name and logo screen printed on them. The screen printing would be contracted out.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

yes it is possible...go to youtube.com and search screen printing bottles..there are some videos

Inked


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> I'm not trying to find the equipment to do, or do it myself. I just want to know if it could be done.
> 
> She's got the jars that she wants to use all picked out, we just want to know if it's possible to have the name and logo screen printed on them. The screen printing would be contracted out.


Most screen printers cannot as they don't have a cylinder press. But, yes you can screen print bottles and jars although it may be cheaper to place a label/sticker on it instead depending on the amount of colors it has.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Yup, definitely possible. Although it uses specialised equipment and that portion of the industry is dying out, so I'm not sure how easy it will be to source.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Maybe this might help www.balloonprinter.com they claim t have a manual printer for polyestrene cups.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

TshirtGuru said:


> Most screen printers cannot as they don't have a cylinder press. But, yes you can screen print bottles and jars although it may be cheaper to place a label/sticker on it instead depending on the amount of colors it has.


It's just a 1 color logo.

Yeah, stickers would be cheaper, but she's going for something higher end, and if she can get a 1 color screen printed logo for around $1/print, she'd be satisfied with that.



Solmu said:


> Yup, definitely possible. Although it uses specialised equipment and that portion of the industry is dying out, so I'm not sure how easy it will be to source.


I guess that's the question now. We'd like to use a local place so we don't have to pay for shipping the jars to the printer and the printer shipping them to us.

I guess we're on a quest to find a local printer with the capabilities, then.

Thanks everybody.


----------

